
Show HN: PokeDex TF – image classifier for pokemon - parosk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hk.com.martiansapp.androidapp.tfpokedex&hl=zh_HK
======
parosk
By using the embedding TFLite, I build an image classifier is built to
identify the first generation of Pokemon.

